# Huffman Frame & Fork; listed incorrectly



## tripple3 (Mar 12, 2018)

Who put that on there?
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=162934069502
*Prewar Columbia bicycle frame and fork
Seller information*
motorcyclesxxxxxx (386 )
100% Positive feedback
“original paint, straight. no rust”
Time left:
Time left:2d 02h Wednesday, 7:00PM
Current bid:
US $69.00
[ 16 bids ]
Enter US $70.00 or more 
49 watchers
Located in United States
Shipping:
$40.00 Standard Shipping
Item location:
New York, New York, United States
Ships to: 
United States and many other countries | See details


----------



## Tomato John (Mar 13, 2018)

What year is it?


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Mar 13, 2018)

1941----Cowboy


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 13, 2018)

We need the serial number but with that seat post clamp I think 46 to 48ish maybe later.


----------



## Tomato John (Mar 13, 2018)

Is that a good price for a 40s era Huffman frame?


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 23, 2018)

Tomato John said:


> Is that a good price for a 40s era Huffman frame?



Sold Price: $229.42 
*Prewar Columbia bicycle frame and fork*
See original listing
 


Condition: Used
“original paint, straight. no rust”
Ended:
Mar 14, 2018 , 7:00PM
Winning bid:
US $229.49
[ 22 bids ]
Shipping:
$40.00 Standard Shipping
Item location:
New York, New York, United States


----------



## tryder (Mar 29, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> We need the serial number but with that seat post clamp I think 46 to 48ish maybe later.




















[


----------



## tryder (Mar 29, 2018)

Tomato John said:


> Is that a good price for a 40s era Huffman frame?



With nice original paint?  Sure!


----------



## tryder (Mar 29, 2018)

Here is the stem that was on it:


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 29, 2018)

What's the plan for it @tryder ?


----------



## tryder (Mar 29, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> What's the plan for it @tryder ?



Well, I have wanted one of these with nice paint for awhile.   The plan is to build it up and ride it.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 29, 2018)

tryder said:


> Well, I have wanted one of these with nice paint for awhile.   The plan is to build it up and ride it.




cool! back to stock or custom?


----------



## tryder (Mar 29, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> cool! back to stock or custom?




Oh I am usually very particular about being correct but I just love the sticker on the front and may just leave it on for awhile so it will be mostly stock with a few "liberties".  I have a some very nice heavy duty period correct  wheels similar to the war versions.  Not sure if I am going to use  Texas longhorn bars or box bars at this point. I just got a beautiful Huffman chainring yesterday.  Huffman truss rods are on the way.


----------

